# So What do We do Now



## 22train (Mar 13, 2008)

What do we do now that Barry's is gone and St Aubins is closed?? I have used their services in the past and was counting on getting my Bachmann Big Haulers and Annies upgrasded. Seems really unfair that the bottom is sort of dropping out of the G-Scale world.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say someone out there will take up the torch and start building replacement gear boxes for the Bachmanns. 

I would say there wasn't enough business in replacing gearboxes on the Bachmanns for more than one company and that is why Barry was the one and only. 

As for St. Aubins, there is still several good places to buy your trains. 

So, I don't see the bottom dropping out at all.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 07 Apr 2012 08:12 PM 

As for St. Aubins, there is still several good places to buy your trains.

For USA Trains items this additional place just went on line:

http://www.DiscountUSATrains.com/


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, there's always Standard gauge steam







But really for other NG steamers, there's other brands like LGB and Piko. They cost a bit more, but you guys seem to sink a fortune into a cheap $100 loco to make them run well. Why not start off with like an LGB one and pay the money up front at the time of purchase for a good running loco. They run soooo much better than Bman. It's an idea.

Rocky


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally I doubt anyone out their will take up the slack now that Barry has decided to hang it up. Anyone capable would probably already be a offering some sort of service. The loss of St Aubins will be a hinderence for some but I guess we'll just have to adjust but between all the recent hits the hobby has been taking the last few years I have to wonder where things will shake out in the next couple years. Given the price hits and the lack of new products and the lessening numbers of new guys entering compared to even just a few years ago I really dont know what the future holds. I want to be optimistic but only see a small hobby getting smaller under all these pressures on it.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 07 Apr 2012 08:24 PM 
Posted By rlvette on 07 Apr 2012 08:12 PM 

As for St. Aubins, there is still several good places to buy your trains.

For USA Trains items this additional place just went on line:

http://www.DiscountUSATrains.com/ 

I just got an email from them!
checked out their webpage..

Dear DiscountUSATrains,
We are required to buy a minimum of THREE items from you?
yeah ok..good luck with that..










Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess who owns that site? 

Give you a guess... guess who that discount Kadee place was owned by, where you had to buy $50 of Kadee couplers to get the discount? 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Uh, um, let's see I think he may have been associated with St. Aubins what you tink?????? Regal 

I'd recognize that voice anywhere!!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay








When I click on "How did you hear about DiscountUSA" which *is required*. It only list one other train forum which isn't MLS.
So.....How did I hear about you again???

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL...........I thought he would be popping up sooner or later.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm with Randy on this one. St. Aubins' hole in the array of dealers will be filled with the others, and judging from the thread on its demise, it seems many had already headed elsewhere anyway for various reasons--probably a contributing factor to their closing. As for Barry's retirement, a few thoughts. First, the Bachmann 4-6-0's "5th-generation" drive has been out for over 10 years, and has proven fairly robust in its own right. Their new "6th generation" drive with brass gears and a new front truck mount (borrowed heavily from Barry's design) reduces the need for his chassis that much further. I don't know how popular his 2-8-0 Big Hauler chassis were compared to his 4-6-0 chassis, but I rarely see pictures of them (despite the fact that I own two of them). The B'mann Consolidation replacement gearbox is probably the most "viable" of his products, but Rodney Eddington (R&K Productions) is testing a replacement gearbox of his own, so I'd expect him to be able to offer that for sale as he offers his K-27 gearhead drives. So on pretty much all fronts, it seems the voids will be filled in short order. 

Later, 

K


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi 22train: 

TrainWorld has good pricing, except they do not carry USA TRAINS. 
Aristo Craft now sells direct to the consumer. 

The latest Bachmann Annie has all metal gearing. My GUESS is that you can buy a new Bachmann Annie with all metal gearing for under the cost of Barry's drive. Maybe this is why Barry is retiring? It definitely will not be as heavy a loco with Barry's drive but I doubt that the new Bachmann metal gear drive will now fail. 

There is a gentleman who frequents this website who mfgs a replacement gear for the Bachmann K loco to correct the gear ratio surge error. 

The new higher pricing of large scale product is what I see is the greatest threat to the future wide use of largescale. 


Norman


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Once the One% finish knocking down the pay scale and benifit packages, our trains will become Onshore products and we will be free from speculations.... 

3 items???? It's the Buyers Club all over again! Used / Estate sales looks more likely to add a car on a whim..... 

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I never have enough money to buy 3 items at a time. Unless you count freight car, wheels for one truck and wheels for the other truck separately.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

For me, Barry will be missed. St Aubins? not so much... 

Terry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say someone out there will take up the torch and start building replacement gear boxes for the Bachmanns. 
I'd say that Bachmann just put Barry out of business by updating the 4-6-0 gearbox to metal gears, etc. At $250 / loco, it's hardly worth buying a BBT drive for your old loco - just buy a new one with the new gears.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I had been waiting to see if Barry came out with a 4-4-2 drive train for the Lionel Atlantics.Glad I didn't buy more than I have. 
LAO


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I am with Terry. Barry is a classy guy and an incredible ambassador for our hobby. I am going to miss him and his products. 

St. Aubins was a lot of things to a lot of people, but they and Ridge Road left a bad taste in the customer service pallet on their way out. I don't envy their lot or ,challenge their decision to leave, but in hindsight they could have done better with their egress. 

Good luck Barry, you will be sorely missed. 

Happy rails to you! 

Fil


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Apr 2012 09:57 PM 
Guess who owns that site? 

Give you a guess... guess who that discount Kadee place was owned by, where you had to buy $50 of Kadee couplers to get the discount? 

Greg 
Hmm, seems to be a "Team" effort?


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry is a fantastic guy, I hope he gets to enjoy his retirement...it is well-deserved. He & his products will be missed. 

Have fun Barry!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What about Rodney over near Leavenworth Kansas? Isn't he doing something with drives?

JJ


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

I should have jumped in here sooner. 

I am quitting business but not the hobby. I have twenty years of product to support under warranty. In the interim, I will produce what ever I am asked for. 

The Bachmann improvements should have been done years ago and I don't know why, regardless I have one in RGS livery, very nice. Also have a drive installed in an earlier Annie chassis so I could show the our club member art a recent swap meet. 

I'm still here, 

Barry


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"Barry is a classy guy" 

Not a universally held opinion...


----------



## NYC Buff (Sep 21, 2008)

Is the sky still falling? How much longer is the St. Aubin Dead Horse going to be beaten? Same question for Barry's Big Trains. The die has been cast and the Rubicon crossed! Is there need for further rumination on these subjects?


----------



## NYC Buff (Sep 21, 2008)

So sorry! I missed the point of the title for the thread! Now I have the idea! I suggest drop back 15 and punt!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What's a Rubicon?









JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So does this mean we should hold on to everything we can, or sale it while there are a few left who want it?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 29 Apr 2012 08:26 AM 
What's a Rubicon?









JJ 

John

Unless one is speaking of a stream in Italy, it refers to a "Point of no return."


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SteveC on 29 Apr 2012 10:04 AM 
Posted By John J on 29 Apr 2012 08:26 AM 
What's a Rubicon?









JJ 

John

Unless one is speaking of a stream in Italy, it refers to a "Point of no return."









Thanks 

JJ


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, that river in Italy _is_ the point of no return or at least it was! Julius Caesar's legions were forbidden to cross this river _by law._ When Caesar marched on Rome and "crossed the Rubicon" his entire legion was guilty of treason against Rome. There was no turning back at that point which is where we get the term: "Crossing the Rubicon" to mean the point of no return.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 29 Apr 2012 08:36 PM 
Actually, that river in Italy _is_ the point of no return or at least it was! Julius Caesar's legions were forbidden to cross this river _by law._ When Caesar marched on Rome and "crossed the Rubicon" his entire legion was guilty of treason against Rome. There was no turning back at that point which is where we get the term: "Crossing the Rubicon" to mean the point of no return. 
That's interesting

Thanks 

JJ


----------

